# CJ's 2.5L Build



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

Car has come a longggg way. Putting this up to just remind me of what has been done. Hopefully this helps other N/A 2.5 owners. Wish I was turbo though:banghead: 
Follow me on instagram if you'd like. It's practically my build thread. @lord_casey

Bought the car brand new off the dealership for 26k in April of 2012. It is an automatic as well... If y'all have any other suggestions for mods, let me know!

Most performance installations done at Deep South Tuning located in McAllen, Texas. 

05/12
Did the basics.. Lamin-X tint on the headlights and tail lights. Later on removed the tails(too dark). Blacked out all the emblems with glossy black emblems and plasti dipped the wheels until I was able to get wheels.


11/23/13
Wrapped the mirror caps, roof, and spoiler in 3M Glossy Black Vinyl... Also installed my US Mill Works Tow Hook License Plate Bracket!
http://www.usmillworks.com/vw.html



1/6/14
Bought some MRR GT1s. 18x7.5.






4/4/14
Ordered some USP Motorsports Complete License Plate LEDs
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/CompleteLicensePlateLEDsMKVIJetta/GLI.html



4/19/14
Lowered the car on H&R Race Springs
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_VI-Sedan-2.5/Suspension/Springs/HR/ES2158128/



6/6/14
Scored these for a good deal.
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/RFB-MK6-Jetta-LED-Taillights.html






6/19/14
For the tail lights, the reverse bulb isn't an 1156. It is a T15 from an audi. So this was needed. Thanks again as always USP Motorsports. Ordered the entire RFB LED Interior Kit as well as a European Switch.
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/RFB-B8-Audi-A4-S4-A5-S5-Reverse-LED-Lights-.html 
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/VWMK6Jetta/GLIInteriorLEDkit.html
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/European-Headlight-Switch-Euroswitch.html



6/24/14
Finally received my USP Motorsports Cold Air Intake! 
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/USP-VW-MK6-Jetta-2.5L-Cold-Air-Intake-System-USP-25-INTK.html






8/12/14
Started going to a couple shows and hated the hood strut. Ordered USP Motorsports Hood Strut Kit and love it!
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/MK6-Jetta-Hood-Strut-Kit.html






8/17/14
Needed better lighting. Couldn't see anything at night.. Actually ordered my fog light kit through eBay for 110$ and the wiring harness was crap so ordered ECS Tuning's wiring harness and 2 T25 screws to bolt up the fogs. The bulbs that came with the fog kit were crap as well so ordered some yellow PIAA's and some yellow Lamin-X film tint.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_VI-Sedan-2.5/Lighting/Fog_Lights/Kit/ES2594899/
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/PIAAPlasmaIonYellow-9005/9006-bulbs.html



8/25/14
Had finally surpassed 40k. Thought it was about that time..
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Ignition-Service-Kit-2.5L.html


9/3/14
Wanted to dress up my engine. So ordered the R8 cooling and oil cap as well as the traction control kit. 
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Audi-R8-Oil-Cap.html
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Audi-R8-Coolant-Reservoir-Cap.html
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/TractionControlButtonKit.html



9/29/14
Found an awesome deal locally. Had to snatch the roof rack. 


11/12/14
Had a photoshoot with a local photographer. More shots to come. Car is unfinished. Once it's done, the rest of the pictures will be taken.






11/19/14
Loved the look of a hood bra. Found someone here on vwvortex. Goes by tdi04mk4. Hit him up for your custom hood bra! Also ordered myself a euro plate.


11/22/14
My friend got me an awesome deal on an AWE Track Catback Exhaust. Boy do I love it! Made a video as well..
http://www.awe-tuning.com/mk6-jetta-2-5l-exhaust 








1/5/15
Loved the way the catback sounded but wanted more so I placed an order for a USP Test Pipe. Ordered a Neuspeed dog bone mount insert kit and a SPULEN Super Spool Pulley. Wow. Makes me wanting more power. 
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/USP-2.5L-Rabbit-Jetta-test-pipe.html
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Dog-Bone-Mount-Insert-Kit-2.0TSI.html
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/2.5L-Super-Spool-Pulley-Kit-SSP.html




That's about it for now.. OBX headers should be next on the list as well as a tune from Integrated Engineering. JOM Coilovers should be coming soon from a fellow here on vortex. Also have a badgeless grille being made. It's been about a month and a half now though... He is super busy but once its done its going to be killer!


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice to see you on here. Been following your build on Instagram. Nice mk6! :beer:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Get the springs wrapped before they rust from friction contact. Whiteline is an Aussie company that make poly bushings. Wasn't able to find any suppliers except the one below.

http://www.pdm-racing.com/products/suspension.html


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

mjb8482 said:


> Nice to see you on here. Been following your build on Instagram. Nice mk6! :beer:


Thank you!


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

petethepug said:


> Get the springs wrapped before they rust from friction contact. Whiteline is an Aussie company that make poly bushings. Wasn't able to find any suppliers except the one below.
> 
> http://www.pdm-racing.com/products/suspension.html


Thanks for the heads up. Springs will be coming out within the next few months and I will be putting in coilovers!


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

Grille should be here next week! Last payment on the coilovers hopefully goes out February 1st. Can't wait to change things up a bit.


----------



## minisk10 (Apr 4, 2014)

are you having any issues with the pulley throwing belts? My local vw dealer tells me they have one customer that has to replace the belt every 300 miles. I was just wondering. Also how do you like the test pipe? Does it give it a deeper sound?


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

minisk10 said:


> are you having any issues with the pulley throwing belts? My local vw dealer tells me they have one customer that has to replace the belt every 300 miles. I was just wondering. Also how do you like the test pipe? Does it give it a deeper sound?


No issues with the pulley. Probably 1000 miles on it, more or less.. As for the test pipe; I love it! Definitely deeper and louder.


----------



## minisk10 (Apr 4, 2014)

any fitment issues with the test pipe? Car looks amazing


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

minisk10 said:


> any fitment issues with the test pipe? Car looks amazing


No issues here! Thank you


----------



## Boostl33k (Dec 21, 2014)

Can I ask where you got your rear deck lid spoiler? I have been searching for one for a bit now and all I can really find are ones that are stupid expensive.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

I saw your exhaust video you posted in another thread.. Sounds great! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

Boostl33k said:


> Can I ask where you got your rear deck lid spoiler? I have been searching for one for a bit now and all I can really find are ones that are stupid expensive.


Straight from the dealership. 375$


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I saw your exhaust video you posted in another thread.. Sounds great! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you! I love it! OBX headers soon


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

cjgawriluk said:


> Thank you! I love it! OBX headers soon


You should pass on the OBX headers and save up for the real deal from Evolution Tuning. 
The OBX bits have been shown to reduce power whereas the Evo kit adds power across the entire rev range.
Either way, you have a sweet project going on. :thumbup:


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You should pass on the OBX headers and save up for the real deal from Evolution Tuning.
> The OBX bits have been shown to reduce power whereas the Evo kit adds power across the entire rev range.
> Either way, you have a sweet project going on. :thumbup:


Didn't even know there was another option for us MK6 owners. Figured OBX was the only producer and that's because the OBX headers are for the 05-08 models. Just need a couple bits to make it fit. Would it be the same for the evolution tuning headers? That looks like a great option but for that price.... Better start saving


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

cjgawriluk said:


> Didn't even know there was another option for us MK6 owners. Figured OBX was the only producer and that's because the OBX headers are for the 05-08 models. Just need a couple bits to make it fit. Would it be the same for the evolution tuning headers? That looks like a great option but for that price.... Better start saving


Yes, they make a MK6 compatible version of their header. 
It is definitely expensive, but it's for good reason; superior construction using the highest quality parts and proven performance gains.
Email Victor at [email protected] for more information.


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

2/14/15

Finally received my JOM coilovers on Friday. Installed today. Thanks again to a member on here for the awesome deal seeing as BFI doesn't carry them anymore.. Love how low they go!


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

2/27/15
Received my badgeless grille and it looks awesome! Just need to fill in the hood notch and bumper notch. Hopefully I'll get that done soon..


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

3/3/15
Installed this MR O2 Extension(CEL Eliminator) V2 from USP Motorsports and got an oil change as well at 46,200. 034 Strut mounts come in Friday. Also in VAGCOM this fault popped up.. Anything serious?


----------



## frankiefreddie13 (Feb 20, 2015)

*awe exhaust*

would the exhaust work on the 2013 2.5 beetle or are the routing to far off? thanks


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

frankiefreddie13 said:


> would the exhaust work on the 2013 2.5 beetle or are the routing to far off? thanks


Not entirely sure on that one..


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

03/14/15
Installed 034 Motorsport strut mounts and bearings and lowered the car some more. Rear is maxed out(still have rear perches) and front has about 5 turns. Looks pretty good here. Body work is next. Hood, bumper, and trunk will be shaved within the next month-two months.. Already put my deposit down for that. Need some 19s to fill in the gap and some low profile tires. Too much tire on these at the moment.


----------



## minisk10 (Apr 4, 2014)

do you have a pic with the O2 sensor extension installed?


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

minisk10 said:


> do you have a pic with the O2 sensor extension installed?


Nope.. Sorry:/


----------

